# Travel to Malaysia



## Johnson333 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi guys!!
Me and my friend have booked a holiday to kuala lumpur for 5 days! We were wondering whether it is worth doing a day trip to Singapore. We don’t know whether want travel by bus or travel by flight. 
How about the price and trip duration ? 
Has anyone been for a day trip and do they recommend it? The reason why I would like to do a day trip is to get a taster and if I like it to maybe book a week there next year. Thanks in advance guys


----------



## peterteh333 (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi Johnson, i suggest that you can travel by bus from kualalumpur to singapore and the price is around RM40 the trip duration is 6 hours ifyou travel by bus.
There are dozens of express bus service from KL tosingapore. A few of the largest express bus operators like Konsortium Express& Tours, Sri Maju Express and NICE offer almost hourly trip betweenSingapore and KL. Most of Travelers are advised to book their tickets earlyonline in website such as Easibook: Express Bus Tickets Singapore and Malaysia which provides the onlinebooking of most express buses tickets from Singapore to Malaysia and withinMalaysia itself Can more comfortable and economical.


----------

